# Need Help choosing a Bully



## bullies015

Hey guys,

I am very new to this breed. I am looking for a blue bully pup from a respected breeder. I have been looking on the internet at some breeders but not sure which one is a good kennel since there are soo many out there.

One in particular i'm interested in is Top XXL Bully Pitbull kennels | Huge pitbull Kennel | New York, East Coast, the world. I was wondering if you have heard of them and what are your thoughts regarding the kennel? Also, if you guys can recommend some good kennels, it would help me alot.

Also, I was wondering how much does price matter? As I said, I am very new to this and dont know which breed is good or not. Some breeders charge 3000, which others 1500.

I would really appreciate all the help


----------



## circlemkennels

Im not really into the "bully" scene so im not sure about any breeders but anyone who buts bully, pitbulls, and xxl in the same term is a byb..  there are alot of folks that know more about American bullies here so im sure someone can help you.. welcome to GP


----------



## angelbaby

Im not a fan of the kennel you listed above #1 there is no XXL bully there is pocket, classic, standard, XL and extreme . people who advertise as XXl usually feel the need to have to hype the dogs up to something they arent. I quickly glanced at the ped I seen some Iron cross, I wouldnt touch anything with ICK blood in it, they are known paper hangers and have done some very unethical breeding practices. There is a reason there dogs reach 140lbs as they state on there site, you dont get that size from APBT / amstaff blood. In my opinion if you want a dog that big get a real one just go corso or presa. Any kennel that advertises a color such as the blue , is breeding for the wrong reasons and you can end up having issues even breeding blue to blue to blue and only caring about color. So much more then color to breeding. 
you can find bullys from $1000 - $10,000 and up really they are worth whatever someone will pay. If im spending more then $1000 I would want to know health testing was done on the parents , cardiac , OFA or PENN HIP ,, joints xrays. So ask the breeder, most think the little vet check they do before breeding equals a health check it doesn't.

Also if you are going to pay that much make sure you are able to get your hands on the pup before you buy it, go visit and make sure YOU view the parents DONT trust pictures and don't trust a breeder to be truthful. Alot of people have gotten scammed by shady people. Make sure they have the puppy registration slips in hand and give them to you with the puppy. get the health certificates , and make sure to get a vet check within 48 hours of getting your pup. Always make sure you get things in writing as well, what happens if there are genetic issues that come up do they cover anything? health guarantee? ect , contracts protect everyone involved.

If you let us know what your budget is and what area you live in there are enough bully owners here we can help recommend some good kennels you can check out. Are you looking for the taller XL dogs? If your not familiar with the classes of bully you can check them out at The American Bully Registry


----------



## bullies015

angelbaby said:


> Im not a fan of the kennel you listed above #1 there is no XXL bully there is pocket, classic, standard, XL and extreme . people who advertise as XXl usually feel the need to have to hype the dogs up to something they arent. I quickly glanced at the ped I seen some Iron cross, I wouldnt touch anything with ICK blood in it, they are known paper hangers and have done some very unethical breeding practices. There is a reason there dogs reach 140lbs as they state on there site, you dont get that size from APBT / amstaff blood. In my opinion if you want a dog that big get a real one just go corso or presa. Any kennel that advertises a color such as the blue , is breeding for the wrong reasons and you can end up having issues even breeding blue to blue to blue and only caring about color. So much more then color to breeding.
> you can find bullys from $1000 - $10,000 and up really they are worth whatever someone will pay. If im spending more then $1000 I would want to know health testing was done on the parents , cardiac , OFA or PENN HIP ,, joints xrays. So ask the breeder, most think the little vet check they do before breeding equals a health check it doesn't.
> 
> Also if you are going to pay that much make sure you are able to get your hands on the pup before you buy it, go visit and make sure YOU view the parents DONT trust pictures and don't trust a breeder to be truthful. Alot of people have gotten scammed by shady people. Make sure they have the puppy registration slips in hand and give them to you with the puppy. get the health certificates , and make sure to get a vet check within 48 hours of getting your pup. Always make sure you get things in writing as well, what happens if there are genetic issues that come up do they cover anything? health guarantee? ect , contracts protect everyone involved.
> 
> If you let us know what your budget is and what area you live in there are enough bully owners here we can help recommend some good kennels you can check out. Are you looking for the taller XL dogs? If your not familiar with the classes of bully you can check them out at The American Bully Registry


I can spend upto $2000-$2500 if I need to...I live in Chicago,IL. I am looking for darker color (blue or blk) bully and preferablly all one color (a lil white on the chest is good too). And yea a taller XL dog would be ideal, I want it to look more like a pit then a bulldog..not a wide leg look (im not sure if that makes any sense..haha)

Also..what do you think of www.biggeminikennels.com  Any breed you recommend getting from them

I just want to tell you Thank you so much for such an informative reply...You guys on this forum are very helpful!


----------



## SMiGGs

I know some reputable breeders around me that specialize in XL, clean, and correct only. Im from California, so shipping would be something to think about, shoot me a pm and i can forward you their information.


----------



## bullies015

I am also looking at showdownkennels.com

Anyone have any suggestion of that breeder? Also..he is gonna be breeding Smokey X Payback. I was wondering if the pups are worth the buy for $1500

Thank you


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i couldnt get much info from shodownkennels.com but what i saw on the big gemini kennels page i didnt like. like others have stated before there is no XXL class. not to mention the dogs they had looked very much like they were mixed with some corso, presa, or some other kind of mastiff type dog to get that big.

are u set on an XL type bully?


----------



## Dueces

Biggeminikennels is a glorified byb. He knows nothing about dogs, only knows there weight and advertising, the other guy topbluekennels gets his dogs from bgk. An im not familiar with showdownkennels

Are you set on a blue dog, i k ow a couple breeders who are having litters soon. The dogs wont be 140 but will still be plenty big AND health tested


----------



## Dueces

But wont be blue*


----------



## SMiGGs

My buddy Kennel will be dropping a litter in a month, off of an XL ABKC champion, but no blue pups.


Direct son/daughter from an XL champion > regular blue XL dog


----------



## tribulliez91

Gorilla kennels.


----------



## bullies015

Any recommendations on kennels for a blue XL dog? I dont know why but my heart is set on a blue pup!

I looked at Gorilla Kennelz but didnt see any breedings or puppies coming up.

Thank you!


----------



## Vilebeast

Are you looking for a papered dog? If not find a rescue pup, if all you want out of it is blue and XL....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

mind u im not nearly as qualified to find a good breeder as some of the other people on here but this kennel looks decent. PitKrew Kennels | American Bullies Bully Breed | Chicago Illinois | American Bully Puppies For Sale | XL Pitbulls | XXL Pitbulls | Blue Pitbulls For Sale at least they arent advertizing that their dogs are APBT. they know and are proud they are breeding american bullies and even state that while they have lots of blues they arent breeding specifically for the color and are breeding more for correct structure, temperament and health. and they are feeding Orejin to begin with :roll:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Garbage, garbage, garbage. You don't even know what you want. You obviously want a pet since these are your requirements,


> " I am looking for darker color (blue or blk) bully and preferably all one color (a lil white on the chest is good too). And yea a taller XL dog would be ideal, I want it to look more like a pit then a bulldog..not a wide leg look (im not sure if that makes any sense..haha)"


Go to the shelter and adopt a dog until you are serious about. Right now you come across as someone who just wants a dog because you see them on the Internet. You have no idea what bloodline you even want. Get your homework on sweetheart.

You want a "blue XL." That really narrows down the reputable breeder list. I'm sure I come off as a bitch but I am so tired of people getting into this breed as a fad and having a yard sale 2 years later. Do some homework on the breed as a whole, go to shows, meet breeders, develop relationships, etc before you go out and buy a dog. I was involved in the Bully World two years before I ever purchased my first American Bully and my preference in dogs changed every time i absorbed new knowledge regarding the American Bully.


----------



## Joewilly

Like some others said, unless you have the intention to show or breed, y not consider adopting. My bullies are pets..I bought them and enjoy and love them and am not sorry, but the fact that they're "purebred" really means nothing to me ( except that I can say in conversation...'yeah..I've a got a this and a that') all my previous dogs were 'rescues/adoptions'...I regret not looking at the shelter dogs this time around, all flavors of Bullies wind up there.
Also,( and I know it's preachy)...hope you've got realistic expectations of what it is being responsible for an animal for the next 15 years.


----------

